# New Winter coats!



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I picked up Puppia Fargo coats for Pip and Roo to get ready for Winter. I found out about them from Kristi, she always finds the best stuff. These are seriously the best coats ever for dogs. (I've tried many) The fit in excellent and the coats are really high quality. Edited to add that the hood also comes off and attaches with snaps. So if you think it's in the way you can easily take it off. 

Pip actually doesn't seem to mind the coat too much, although he looks mildly put out in this first pic. haha. He usually he acts like he can't walk in clothes and sulks, but he seems ok in this so yay. The fit is really good! 










Pip hoping that wearing the coat gets him a treat. lol.










Sorry I could not get a decent pic of Roo in the coat. She looks so darn cute in it too. 










A quick video I took. It's mainly Pip because Roo wanted to go to sleep after being up playing most of the day. 



A close up pic of the coats.










For anyone looking for a good Winter coat for their pups, I highly recommend these! They are great!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

How cute! They seriously look like winter parkas. Kristi is in CO so of course she knows of great coats!! haha! The video is too cute! He looked kind of proud.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Very cute, handsome Pip!! I can't help but laugh at Roo :-D the way she ran away, LOL. 

Pretty coats, btw!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> How cute! They seriously look like winter parkas. Kristi is in CO so of course she knows of great coats!! haha! The video is too cute! He looked kind of proud.


Haha he did look proud! Thanks Karen! And you're right, they are just like little parkas. We get bad winters where I'm at so these will be perfect.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

hershey109 said:


> Very cute, handsome Pip!! I can't help but laugh at Roo :-D the way she ran away, LOL.
> 
> Pretty coats, btw!!


Thank you!  Yes, Roo was having none of it. I took too long to give the treat and she was like forget this, I'm going back to bed. lol.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Those are just tooooooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I love them!!!!! They both look so cute in them! They'll be so warm come winter!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Those are just tooooooooooooo cute!!!!


Thanks Tracy! Did you ever get one for Brody? It would be perfect for him, the fit is so nice. It's not a "strict" fit which is what makes it so perfect. It would fit lots of different chis body types, I think.



rms3402 said:


> I love them!!!!! They both look so cute in them! They'll be so warm come winter!!


Thanks so much, Rachel! They'll be really warm, yes! The inside has a really nice soft cozy lining too.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

super super cute I wish I knew about their shipping to Canada


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

mooberry said:


> super super cute I wish I knew about their shipping to Canada


Thank you!  I got them from the Marilyn Muttroe site and the shipping to US is very cheap (only 3.99) so maybe it wouldn't be too much going to Canada? You can also find lots of coupons for the site online too. I used a 20% off one.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

foggy said:


> Thank you!  I got them from the Marilyn Muttroe site and the shipping to US is very cheap (only 3.99) so maybe it wouldn't be too much going to Canada? You can also find lots of coupons for the site online too. I used a 20% off one.


What size did you get for Pip and Roo? I'm not too good at ordering online as I always screw up the measurements.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

hershey109 said:


> What size did you get for Pip and Roo? I'm not too good at ordering online as I always screw up the measurements.


I got them both smalls. It's the smallest size the coat comes in and it fits them both really well. You can make them a little bit more snug with the elastic adjusters too, but since it's a coat it's fine if it's a little big.  (It's a really easy coat to get them in and out of which is nice too!)


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice coats. Might need to get one for Smeagol. I love the brights colors.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ooooooh I sooooo want those for my girls!!! That pink would look so good on them! 
It doesn't get super cold here in Oregon, but it does rain a lot, ha ha. I know Izzie would be a small, and Bella prolly a medium. But the length screws me up cuz they are both longer then the measurements on length... ? 
These are their measurements.. what do you think? And they are 10 months, so they may still grow more.
Izzie- 3.5 lbs- 7 in neck 11 in chest 9 in length
Bella- 7 lbs- 9 in neck 14.5 in chest 12 in length


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

I've never had a dog that needed coats and sweaters until Pico. I had to laugh when I tried a fleece on him in the store and he acted like he couldn't move! Funny how the little critter who loves being under the covers acts like he dying in a sweater...


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Awww those coats are great! Red is pips colour! Little roo is adorable as always!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for the sweet comments everyone! 



Blondie87 said:


> Ooooooh I sooooo want those for my girls!!! That pink would look so good on them!
> It doesn't get super cold here in Oregon, but it does rain a lot, ha ha. I know Izzie would be a small, and Bella prolly a medium. But the length screws me up cuz they are both longer then the measurements on length... ?
> These are their measurements.. what do you think? And they are 10 months, so they may still grow more.
> Izzie- 3.5 lbs- 7 in neck 11 in chest 9 in length
> Bella- 7 lbs- 9 in neck 14.5 in chest 12 in length


The coats would look so cute on your girls!  For Izzie, yes, definitely the small -her measurements are basically the same as Roo. For Bella, I think she would need the medium as you mentioned.

I wouldn't worry about the length really. The coats are fine being a couple inches shorter. I don't think they would go the full length on most dogs and are made to mainly cover the upper body. They do that intentionally for bathroom purposes, I think. lol. What's nice is you can get them snug under the belly with the little draw strings. And they have leash holes, yay.

Here's the measurements for the coats:









If you get them from Marilyn Muttroe make sure to use one of the coupons. You can find them here:
Marilyn Muttroe Coupon Codes (5 available) - Tjoos

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh that little face ! that coat looks so smart !


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Those are so cute!! I need to get mine some new coats too. I lost Boss's in the move and Prissy is going to be a lot bigger by the time winter actually gets here lol.


----------



## Mijo (Jun 23, 2011)

I have an older version of that puppia parka for two of my dogs, the only issue I had was that the hoods needed to be pinned back so that they don't flop forward. puppia used to make a down jacket, about three winters ago, that actually has sleeves. I still have that puppia down jacket but hardly use it b/c my male rarely needs a jacket that warm. I chatted with the puppia sales reps, at Super Zoo, and they don't have plans to bring back the down jacket unfortunately.

If you need something warmer than that puppia parka, checkout Canine styles, as they make a down jacket. canine styles also makes horse blanket style jackets that are very reminiscent of the old school chihuahua jackets seen in out of print books.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

michele said:


> Oh that little face ! that coat looks so smart !


Thanks Michele! 



Kristin said:


> Those are so cute!! I need to get mine some new coats too. I lost Boss's in the move and Prissy is going to be a lot bigger by the time winter actually gets here lol.


Thanks Kristin! Coats are a must where I live, we get some bad Winters here. Lots of snow.



Mijo said:


> I have an older version of that puppia parka for two of my dogs, the only issue I had was that the hoods needed to be pinned back so that they don't flop forward. puppia used to make a down jacket, about three winters ago, that actually has sleeves. I still have that puppia down jacket but hardly use it b/c my male rarely needs a jacket that warm. I chatted with the puppia sales reps, at Super Zoo, and they don't have plans to bring back the down jacket unfortunately.
> 
> If you need something warmer than that puppia parka, checkout Canine styles, as they make a down jacket. canine styles also makes horse blanket style jackets that are very reminiscent of the old school chihuahua jackets seen in out of print books.


Thanks for the suggestion of the Canine styles.  I have not seen them. 

I should mention that the Puppia Fargo hood is removable with snaps. I forgot to mention that previously. Its a definite plus. Although it didn't really fall down when they were wearing it, it's nice to be able to take it off.  Here's a quick pic of them without the hoods:


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I bought them!  A S and M. So what are Pip and Roo's length measurements? Just so I get an idea of how they'll fit my girls.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

The coats are so nice and look so good on your Chi's. 
I got Amberleah a couple coats too but one Is too small if you can believe that. Funny the robe I got her was XS and was to big, and one of the coats I got XXS and too small. it so cute too, but sold out in next size up. So I will go to the Marilyn web site and look.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

they are lovely


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Blondie87 said:


> I bought them!  A S and M. So what are Pip and Roo's length measurements? Just so I get an idea of how they'll fit my girls.


Yay! I'm so glad you got them! You will love them! It takes a little while to get them, the only downside. It took 3 weeks for mine to arrive. Pip and Roo are both about 8 1/2 inches long.  (Pip may be a little less)



CHITheresa said:


> The coats are so nice and look so good on your Chi's. I got Amberleah a couple coats too but one Is too small if you can believe that. Funny the robe I got her was XS and was to big, and one of the coats I got XXS and too small. it so cute too, but sold out in next size up. So I will go to the Marilyn web site and look.


Thank you!  I know what you mean, sizes can vary widely depending on the item. 



tulula's mum said:


> they are lovely


Thank you!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Really nice coats! It will definitely keep them cozy this winter. I like the pink one best
and their video is adorable!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

guccigrande said:


> Really nice coats! It will definitely keep them cozy this winter. I like the pink one best
> and their video is adorable!


Thank you! I like the pink one best too. They also have a royal blue one with orange lining that is super cute too.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Your chis look so cute in their new coats! I love the coats. I need to get Bella and Lina new and warmer winter coats too.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Blondie87 said:


> I bought them!  A S and M. So what are Pip and Roo's length measurements? Just so I get an idea of how they'll fit my girls.


They should  Bella is about Trig sized and Izzie is about Oakley sized, and those are the sizes they wear  They are super nice coats.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You just had to post new coat pics. Shame on you.  Lol. Now I'll be buying coats and my lil rascals don't even like clothes. Lol. 

Super cute pics of two of my fave chi babies! They are both so incredibly adorable! The video made me Awwwww out loud! Pip is such a handsome, good boy!!!

Love and miss ya!!! xxxxx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Haa I know! I cannot stop myself buying things! Buutt.. they really need these!  Thanks for your sweet comment, T. Love and miss you too, hunny! (Good to see you posting!) xxxxx



TLI said:


> You just had to post new coat pics. Shame on you.  Lol. Now I'll be buying coats and my lil rascals don't even like clothes. Lol.
> 
> Super cute pics of two of my fave chi babies! They are both so incredibly adorable! The video made me Awwwww out loud! Pip is such a handsome, good boy!!!
> 
> Love and miss ya!!! xxxxx


----------

